# Best Spot to Sell Army??



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm considering selling off my Imperial Fist army and I was wondering where I would have the best chance of success? E-bay?, Forums?, Cool Mini??

Where have you had success?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Damned Fist said:


> I'm considering selling off my Imperial Fist army and I was wondering where I would have the best chance of success? E-bay?, Forums?, Cool Mini??
> 
> Where have you had success?


Send me some pictures and i might be able to find you a buyer....or at the very least give you the best place to sell. :victory:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the best place to get a sale would be ebay, it pains me to say it but its a massive market, but selling on ebay has certain pit falls that need to be avoided.

Firstly break the army up into small chunks, yes i know it goes against everything but the maths is simple.

How many gamers have £10 in there pay pal accounts? answer thousands
How many gamers have £100 in there pay pal accounts? not so many
How many gamers have £500 in there pay pal accounts? very few and whats the chances they want to spend it on a second hand painted army on ebay with all its risks etc etc.

my advice would be , break the army down into squads and single characters,vehicles etc, take good quality photos, weigh each item and calculate the packing and postage costs, list on ebay in seperate auctions with low starting prices for a ten day period ending on a weekend evening, sell to all four corners of the earth(people in asia love 40k but dont have alot of access to it). Make sure your postage and packing is accurately priced, dont waffle on in the description, give an accurate description but let the photo do the talking and make sure you mention you have other parts of the army for sale in your description. 

low starting price will get you loads of veiws which will translate into bids, having ten items priced at £10 will also get you more bidders than 1 item at £100, yes its more hassle to pack and send but the maximum return needs more effort.

you might get lucky and someone will ask you to combine all the seperate lots back into one army for a set price, you might get lucky and somone who lives nearby will want to collect.

Forums are not that good for selling, in my experience many forum members are looking for trades, and im sure you have seen how many people complain about prices, well generally people who have money to spend on models dont complain about the price and buy new,and those who complain they cant afford the hobby tend to buy from ebay.

If you have any up and coming gaming conventions nearby these often have bring and buy tables,where you can sell models but again your relying on somone wanting your army and having the cash with them at the time to buy it.

ebay despite all its faults is still the best way to flog unwanted models.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I tend to list stuff that I am selling on this fair forum first and leave it alone for roughly a month, whatever is left goes on ebay (split for more chance of more money) and I link it to my OP.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great advice from b7K, but i'd probably give the forums a go first just in case. Your IF's are pretty special, and the theme is carried well across the force so you might get someone interested in the whole thing.

WAMP has a trading area now so you may want to try there too.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> Send me some pictures and i might be able to find you a buyer....or at the very least give you the best place to sell. :victory:


Here is a thread that contains a lot of the army. LoD/Imperial Fist
(Or you can click on my project log):victory:

Thanks for the replies. I'll try the forum first and the sell everything else on ebay.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

A couple of pics....


----------

